# Genesis Choir & Go2 synth reviewed plus loads more - Samplecast #71 is LIVE!



## reutunes (May 7, 2018)

My goodness, I really needed that break. Now I'm back there seems to be more sample library and plugin action than ever. Since I've been off for a couple of weeks this show is a bit of a catch-up but there's still lots of fresh news, updates, bargains and freebies. 

This week's Big Reviews are Audiobro's https://bit.ly/2HGCNl8 (Genesis Children's Choir) and Rob Papen's Go2 synth - both of which I'm rating rather highly. There's also a fab interview on the podcast from Yaiza Varona who's both a personal friend and a talented composer. Enjoy the show!

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

Prophet X Synth – 8DIO
Fire Strings – Paris Sampling
https://bit.ly/2Jj1Nvb (GenetiX – LoopLords)
https://bit.ly/2rfWpBF (Angel Strings – Auddict)
Celtic Era – Eduardo Tarilonte
NOVO Pack 02 : Rhythmic Textures – Heavyocity
https://bit.ly/2HJgHKN (Trailer Sound Design – Evenant)
https://bit.ly/2HGCNl8 (Genesis Childrens Choir – Audiobro)
70% OFF Invasors – Divergent Audio Group
85% OFF Diamond Symphony Orchestra – Kirk Hunter
69% OFF The Trailer Bundle – Audio Imperia
COMPOSER INTERVIEW – Yaiza Varona
https://bit.ly/2HLTjMF (FREE River Harp – Performance Samples)
FREE Clare Solo – Ivy Audio
Go2 Synth – Rob Papen
Palette 1.1 Update – Red Room Audio
Loopcloud 2.0 – Loopmasters
https://bit.ly/2IBqfaO (Berlin Strings First Chairs 2.0 – Orchestral Tools)
Chamber Strings Professional – Spitfire Audio


----------



## reutunes (May 8, 2018)

...and here's this week's newsletter with lots more sample library and plugin news and info.


----------

